# New Guy With Questions



## kknd92 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello everyone, this is my first post. I bought a cheap little mechanical watch (Chinese, I assume) at the watch store the other day, and I can't stop looking at it. I've done a little research on the web, but I'm not finding a whole lot of really solid information. Rather than pestering you all with dumb questions, I was wondering if you could point me to any good books, FAQs, websites, etc. that have good information for new collectors. Thanks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

if you could post a pic im sure someone on the forum would be able to help? If not, a few details wouldnt go amiss to help you on your way!

Welcome to


----------



## kknd92 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not actually interested in the one I got, I know it is just a cheapie. It has no name and no way to open the case as far as I can see. My question was just about how to get started collecting in general, what to look for, terminology, makers, etc. Most importantly, how not to get screwed when I go to buy the next one.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

kknd92 said:


> Not actually interested in the one I got, I know it is just a cheapie. It has no name and no way to open the case as far as I can see. My question was just about how to get started collecting in general, what to look for, terminology, makers, etc. Most importantly, how not to get screwed when I go to buy the next one.


Experience is what counts, the more you have the less likely that you'll end up with a dud. You'll probably hear some horror stories about a certain auction site but TBH that's probably the easiest place to spot dodgy items as long as you approach with the philosophy that they're all out to get you. Watch out there for established (high feedback) watch specialists - there are plenty - and go for them.

Actually a great place to start a collection is to begin with the sales forum here at RLT as the members here are a pretty decent bunch and always have a varied selection of pieces for sale.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome mate to


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to the slippery slope









Buy a few, then a few more and a few more, then it's second mortgage time for a grail watch!










Look on the bay or similar a lot, don't buy until you start to think "I really, REALY, *REALLY* like that! " and then set a budget for that one and stick to it. You'll start to see a pattern emerging of what you really want to collect and take it from there. I started with Russian ('cos they';re cheap to collect) and now I look for what I call "affordable" watches - ones that were the Timex of the day and country, workingmen's wristwatches. Same can apply to pocket wtches, lots were working watches.

Main thing is - E N J O Y !


----------



## debwhyte (Aug 22, 2007)

Welcome along!


----------

